# first period after giving birth/loss



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

it's been so long (these 9+ mo.) i almost forgot what ovualting was like and i am so consumed with grief that i am not really paing attention to my body but i thought my period was beginning on saturday after being vaguly aware of some ovulation symptoms two weeks earlier but now i realize that my bleeding hasn't increased? it has been (mini-pad) light and brown (old blood) and a few traces of skin but not like a typical full period? my midwife came yesterday for my 6 week pp visit and didn't seem concerned but i would feel reassured if at least my cycles were getting back on track instead of what looks like delayed or off? anyone have experience/knowledge they can share? this is adding to my sadness...


----------



## btmama (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't have any medical info for you.
Just







.

I wish your body healing. Hopefully it is getting closer to resuming your normal cycle.


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

I had "lochia" for 7 weeks after Emma was born, although my doctor and I both thought that the last bit was actually my period. My lochia tailed off at 5 ish weeks then restarted after a few days - so probably a perod. I seem to remember it was a little heavier than the lochia for a couple of days, then went back to just spotting. I then had two whole bleeding free weeks (!) before getting ANOTHER period. I started charting then (my chart is in my signature) and my cycles have been normal length for me although I've ovulated slightly later than usual and my luteal phase has been shorter. So I'm 5 months PP and I feel like my reproductive organs are _finally_ getting their act together!

I do understand how frustrating and saddening it is - we shouldn't need to be worrying about periods and cycles and regulating and possibly TTC. It's yet another reminder to process and come to terms with.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I was the same as Jill - I had lochia for about three weeks though, then nothing for about a week, then a period. Then I had a cycle with a seven day LP and the BAM - oh man - one of the most painful periods ever. I was seriously considering taking some percocet but ended up getting through with 800mg ibuprofen.

The next ovulation was a little painful, The next one wasn't so bad. The next one wsn't bad at all. This ovulation was fairly ouchy again. Who knows what's going on huh? Like Jill, I now have a shorter lutea phase. Maybe it's our bodies taking slightly longer than average to get over (hormonally) our pregnancies and losses. Hopefully soon all will be well.

*HUGE hugs* XXX


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I was positive I was ovulating 2ish weeks ago, so I've been so sure that AF should arrive today; I typically have a 34 day cycle. I've been feeling totally premenstrual, I think, in the midst of all the other hormonal/post-birth/grief feelings. And nothing. I keep checking & still nothing. People have told me that the first AF after loss can be really hard, but I just want it to come already, to reassure me that my body might actually still work.


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

thank you!
so helpful to hear other experiences
i didn't bleed/lochia for more than 10 days (i think?) after Milos
i assumed that was because i wasn't breastfeeding
that's partly why i am surprised that i don't have more of a period now?
but it sounds like from your stories that i still have a ways to go
my heart defintly has a long way to go
but i was hoping (since i am 37) to begin ttc asap
and i already had a short luteal phase so now i am worried about that too
but i hadn't planned on charting again becasue last time
after a year+ i gave it up for the OV watch (love it!)
because temp. taking for me had become anxiety making
although it gives you so much info!
now i am torn...


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I had weeks of lochia (can't remember off the top of my head how long but not too long) after dd, but my first PP AF was at 8 weeks. And I do remember it being a very light, short period. Then I did have a cycle that was wacky with a short LP (10 days). Hope that helps!


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I ovulated 8.2 weeks pp and got AF at 9 weeks. Very, very short LP. I started spotting at 5 weeks, which is when I first thought AF was showing up. The lochia stopped at around 3-4 weeks.


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks ladies,
my period really started "cleaning house" today
after 5 days of brown mucky light flow
so hopefully i am on my way...

ps. Brittany are you pregnant? i am fascinated by charts and i happened to look at yours... your temps have been going up?!


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Abbey,
I had _very_ little bleeding/lochia after J.T. was born -
it was only 2-3 days worth; I was surprised.
Then, about 2 1/2 weeks later, a light period. Then another
light period about 26 days later (normal cycle length for me.)
Finally, the third period, again about 26 days, was my normal
very heavy flow, as if my body was more "back to normal."
It was after that 3rd cycle we started TTC, as Doc said to wait
for 3 and then we could . . .
Glad to hear AF finally "kicked in" for you!


----------

